
My night at the museum - robin_reala
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2017/10/20/my-night-at-the-museum/
======
staticelf
I actually never thought that they would recognize open source programming
work like this. It makes me proud of my country and fellow citizen Daniel.

I hope this inspires young programmers around the globe like it inspires me,
it must be an incredible honor and feeling to recieve such a prize for work
you've done.

------
waterside81
Congratulations Daniel! Lord knows how many developer hours you've saved the
world.

This part caught me - is it pronounced "see URL"? This whole time I and
everyone I know have pronounced it as "curl" as in "curling".

~~~
DonbunEf7
Indeed, I learned in school that it was short for "cat URL", since it
functions like the standard `cat` command but takes a URL instead of a file or
pipe.

Just goes to show that we are very good at coming up with incorrect
justifications for things.

~~~
smnscu
This reminds me of the time I wanted to build a URL shortener that handles
lists and even hierarchies, and I bought the domain urls.cat (URLs `cat`). I
realised then how close it was to "URL scat", so it's probably a good thing I
abandoned the idea.

------
jdpedrie
It's incredible to think of how much of what I do every day is built on
Daniel's work. I'm doubtful there's another library which is ubiquitous and
useful in quite the same way. Well deserved!

------
yagyu
Tldr; The creator of curl awarded the Polhem prize, arguably the most
prestigious award for technical innovation in Sweden.

The prize includes a medal from the king, a healthy chunk of cash and minor
fame.

Congratulations Daniel! And good on the committee for recognizing solid open
source work.

------
iainmerrick
Congratulations, Daniel! And thank you for cURL, it's just terrific.

It's wonderful to see work like this being officially recognized and rewarded.
Somebody did a great job of writing a non-technical explanation of the award,
too.

------
guntuou
Is he a bit autistic?

~~~
dang
If you keep creating accounts to break the site rules with, we'll eventually
ban your main account too.

The rules are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

